# Laufrad suche



## senatorb (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo, da unsere Tochter nun bald ihren 3. Geburtstag feiert haben wir uns gedacht das es zum Geburtstag ein Laufrad gibt.
Da wir uns damals schon das Puky Wutsch gekauft hatten und von der Qualität recht zufrieden waren bzw sind hatten auch nichts vergleichbares gesehen haben wir auch nun gedacht ein Laufrad von Puky zu kaufen nur gibt es da ja verschiedene Größen.
Bitte nicht sagen das ich in ein Fachgeschäft gehen soll um zu testen welches das beste wäre weil das wird gar nichts weil sie es das erste mal nutzen würde.
Also es wird ja das Puky XL angeboten ab 3 Jahre und einer Körpergröße von 95cm was ja zutreffen würde aber mein Verstand sagt mir das es vielleicht zu groß sein könnte.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen und Tips die Ihr uns geben könnt.
Gruß


----------



## rhiannon (7. Februar 2011)

Meine Kinder begannen mit 2 mit dem Laufrad (puky m) und stiegen dann mit 3 aufs Fahrrad um.
Meine Kleine (bald 4) fährt seit dem Herbst JEDEN Wochentag mit dem Fahrrad zum Kindergarten und kann es sich gar nicht anders vorstellen.

Allerdings ist das Puky M die kleinste Größe.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir und deiner Tochter viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandtreter (8. Februar 2011)

Mein Sohn (kurz vorm dritten Geburtstag) fährt auch seit nem jahr das puky (das kleinste). er ist aber auch erst 93cm...bei recht kurzen beinen (ausgerechnet das hat er von seiner mama). scheint jetzt langsam bissel klein zu werden. bin auf diesen thread gestossen, da ich jetzt überlege ev. ein fahrrad zu kaufen (aber eben so kurze beine) oder ein größeres laufrad mit BREMSE.
das XL sollte passen...vor allem wachsen die ja noch recht schnell.


----------



## GT_Frodo (9. Februar 2011)

Kauf kein puky, hiermit hat sie länger Freude:
http://www.kinderfahrradladen.de/la...d-jumper-blau-gruen-nachtblau-pink::1598.html

LIKEaBIKE Laufrad jumper, mit Bremse

Lars

PS:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1O80xTs0Jg&feature=feedlik"]YouTube        - Unbelievable Kids run bike tricks[/nomedia]


----------



## rhiannon (9. Februar 2011)

Versuch es mit Fahrrädern, die abnehmbare Pedale haben.
Leider fällt mir zur Zeit keines dazu ein, aber dann hätte deine Tochter zunächst ein Laufrad und dann ein Fahrrad.

Martina


----------



## SRX-Prinz (11. Februar 2011)

Ich kann auch nur das KOKUA empfehlen , es ist 1,5kg leichter als das Puky das wir vorher hatten !!


----------



## oldman (19. Februar 2011)

habe hier ein nagelneues BMW Kinderrad mit abnehmbaren Tretlager/Kurbeln.
Wenn die Kleine alt genug ist, werden halt die Kurbeln drangesteckt...

schaut so aus (Beispielbild, geliehen)


----------



## brummie (20. Februar 2011)

jepp, das ist perfekt. unserer hat zum 3. geburtstag das Rennrad von Coolpics bekommen,. ist mit BMW baugleich und etwas gÃ¼nstiger. 199â¬ kostet das.es war genau 4 tage als laufrad in gebrauch, dann mussten die pedale und die kurbel dran. und die umstellung ging ungewÃ¶hlich schnell.


----------



## hakenschlag (22. Februar 2011)

hi 
du kannst fast jedes 12 zoll fahhrad als laufrad benutzen. einfach kurbel und innenlager raus und fertig. aber mach dir keine zu grossen kopf darum 12 zoll wird die kleine max 1 jahr benutzen können. danach ist es schon wieder zu klein. also kaufe am besten was gebrauchtes und möbel das liebevoll auf. meiner kleinen hat es spass gemacht es mit aufklebern zu bestücken und anzumalen, danach hatte sie es richtig lieb. aber nach einem sommer ist der spass vorbei und die nächste grösse muss her.


----------



## 6ix-pack (2. August 2011)

Mein Sohn hat gerade zum 2.  Geburtstag auch ein gebrauchtes BMW Kids-bike als Lauflernrad bekommen.

Er ist (für gerade 2 schon recht groß - 89cm), allerdings fehlen noch gute 2 cm Beinlänge für den sicheren Umgang mit dem Kids-Bike.

Bis jetzt muss er immer am Sattel festgehalten werden.
Er freut sich aber trotzdem tierisch, auch ein "Fah-had" zu haben, wie Papa...

Wenn wir erstmal die Treteinheit montieren können, wird die Freude noch größer werden.

Wir sind sehr begeistert von dem Bike!

Viele Grüße
6ix-pack


----------

